# Who would have thunk it hunting accessories.



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Who has seen any off the wall hunting accessories out there?
Here is an example.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20778&hasJS=true

product description
The quick, easy way to age your harvested whitetail deer. Simply match tooth wear pattern to one of the eight separate age classes (1-1/2 to 8-1/2 years of age). Molded from actual jaws on North American whitetail deer. Includes carrying ring, camo case and instructions. *Also included is an 8 page field guide containing detailed information and photos to help you better determine the maturity of a deer before you harvest it. *

Do people really need an 8 page book telling them how to determine if a deer is mature enough to shoot?

What other great must have items are out there?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

check out the butt out tool on this link. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... d=cat20712

that one is a must have.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> check out the butt out tool on this link. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... d=cat20712
> 
> that one is a must have.


*SWEET MERCIFUL CRAP! *


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Everyones gotta have a BUTT OUT TOOL!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd guess that tool is for the timid hunter who is unsure about himself and is not quite ready to just stick his finger in there and pinch it.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Some people just have too much money to spend. Once they get every gun in every calibur and every imaginable assesory to go with them, next come the butt tool and deer aging jaws on a pillow.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

You mean all you guys don't have a butt out tool?

Now I know why the Cabelas salesman was snickering when he told me that it was really a must have.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I actually do, but imagine my embarassment when I learned around the campfire that this was supposed to be used while gutting a deer.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I actually do, but imagine my embarassment when I learned around the campfire that this was supposed to be used while gutting a deer.


Man...............been there done that!

Actually what I mean is, I was the one at the campfire who told him......yeah, thats the ticket.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

why do you have to stick it in your butt when you gut a deer?
something to do with all the bending over perhaps?


----------

